# Mac invisible sur réseau local



## Mactoubeau (19 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Je viens de réinstaller à la main le système avec les données se trouvant sur un clone. (fait avec clone X) http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/probleme-sur-clonage-avec-clone-x-2-a-270353.html

Tout semble fonctionner. Connexion Internet sans problème

Cependant, l'ordinateur n'est plus visible sur le réseau local, je n'ai donc plus accès aux fichiers partagés, ni aux disques partagés. J'ai fait une réparation des autorisations mais ça ne fonctionne pas.

En passant par la fonction "Aller" depuis la barre de menu, il ne trouve pas l'ordi en tapant son adresse une erreur de type -36 s'affiche.

Avez-vous une idée de où ça pourrait provenir ? Aurais-je oublié quelques choses ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## moebius80 (19 Juillet 2009)

Dans "Préférences systeme --> partage" tu as coché ce qu'il fallait ?


----------



## Mactoubeau (19 Juillet 2009)

Les idées simples sont toujours les meilleures. 

Je pensais avoir conservé toutes les préférences, du coup là ce n'est que du bon sens.

Merci


----------



## moebius80 (19 Juillet 2009)

de rien, pas de problème ;-)


----------

